# JNI - CallStaticStringMethod ?



## huckleberry (16. Sep 2011)

Servus Leute,

also ich habe ein JavaProjekt (als *.jar), welche u.a. 2 Methoden hat. 
noReturnMethod() bekommt eine Argumentenliste und berechnet etwas. 
returnStringMethod() bekommt auch eine ArgListe, berechnet dasselbe wie oben und  returnt ein String:

```
public static void noReturnMethod(final String[] args){
//ratter ratter
}

public static String returnStringMethod(final String[] args) {
//ratter ratter
return "Ergebnis";
}
```

Die void Methode rufe ich aus meinem C++ Projekt so auf:

```
env->CallStaticVoidMethod(cls, mid, applicationArgs);
```
Das klappt auch wunderbar. Nun würde ich aber gerne auf C++ Seite das Ergebnis String bekommen und damit weiterrechnen, also sowas wie:

```
env->CallStaticCharMethod(cls, mid, applicationArgs);
```
Mit anderen Worten, ich möchte das returnValue aus der obigen jar returnStringMethode nehmen....

Mit CallStaticCharMethod findet er die Methode nicht, ergo Nullpointer.. 

Jemand irgendwelche Tipps?

Grüße Huck


----------



## Marco13 (16. Sep 2011)

CallStaticObjectMethod ?! Liefert dann ein jobject, bzw. einen jstring...


----------



## huckleberry (22. Sep 2011)

Ja damit habe ich es versucht, hatte es nicht hinbekommen. Gibt es irgendwo ein Codeschnipsel?


----------



## Marco13 (22. Sep 2011)

Hunderte, sogar tausende, ... callstaticobjectmethod - Google-Suche beschreib' vielleicht mal genauer, was nicht funktioniert hat.


----------

